# Lexapro and getting up in the morning?



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

I've only been on 10mg lexapro for about 2 weeks now and I'm finding getting out of bed to be very hard. I use to be able to get up and go whenever I needed to, but any more I just want to lay and sleep. Sometimes this will last into the day. I'm also on 1mg klonopin so it may add to it, although on klonopin alone i didn't feel like this. Does this get better or is there something I can do to not and want to sleep so much?

By sleep alot, I mean always use to get 6-8 hours sleep, but now I think i could easily sleep twelve.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ssri's can sometimes do this to people. They can make some people apathetic and lethargic sometimes this goes away sometimes it doesent. The klonopin might be adding to it but i doubt it's having much of a effect considering you said klonopin alone didnt do this.

I had the same problems with amitriptyline which is a tricyclic. Its a much much more sedating anti-depressant then lexapro. It makes lexapro look like speed by comparison. The first weeks or so i overslept abit but this was a welcome change from my constant insomnia. After awile i started sleeping like a normal person again and thankfully my insomnia didnt return

Id say if it doesent start to go away after about a month of being on it you may want to consider trying another medication.

As an alternative you could try taking a stimulating anti-depressant like wellbutrin during the day. I would only do this if the lexapro was really working good for you because you could end up increasing your anxiety alot on this stuff.


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

I was taking 1 mg klonopin in the morning and .05 mg at night. I cut out the .05mg and it seemed to help this morning. I don't think I want to try any other SSRI at the moment, the lexapro helps some but I'm not sure if has kicked in full force yet. I also want to try upping the dosage before switching it out. I used to be on paxil and it made things much worse! I don't know if paxil is a 'speedy' SSRI but it certainly made things much worse


----------

